# jobs for dependant visa holders in UK



## reemaprabhakar (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I've been looking for a forum like this for a while now...glad to have come across this one. 

I'm in UK with my husband who's here on a year long assignment. I hope to use this opportunity to gain some work experience in UK and would appreciate some honest advice on the possibilities and how to go about it. the visa allows me to work here.

I have an MBA degree from a reputed school in India and 2 years experience in entertainment marketing with a specialist communications agency in Mumbai.

I am aware that lack of relevant experience esp in a developed market such as this means that I will have to compromise on profile and pay and I'm ok with that. 

Is it a good idea to pick up skills like a short course in digital marketing while going about my job search? And would anyone know how credible the courses conducted by institutes like CIM/CAM are? They seem to be very expensive though. Any clue on reputed courses which would be well worth the fees?

Any other ideas/experiences of what one can do in a gap year would be highly appreciated.

look forward to ur replies


cheers
reema


----------



## kk_408 (Jan 21, 2013)

*any luck?*

Hi Reema, 

I have recently moved to the UK for a long term assignment . I have come along with my wife who is on dependant visa. I had the same query as you asked. Was looking for answers to it. No one has posted answers to your question so wondering if you have got any answer yet or not. Could you please let me know you have found an answer from somewhere else? Will be a great help. 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards,
KK


----------

